# Mitsubishi L300 1983 - any guidance?



## 116396 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi there, I have been offered a 1983 pop-top mitsui L300 for £800 - it has 90k on the clock and appears to be reasonably straight given its age.

Can anyone offer any advice on ownership, what to look for et al as this is my first venture into campers and I could really use a little help.

Thanks
Dami


----------



## radar100 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi, seems like a good deal to me but beware of rust in older mitsubishi vans as this is usually what kills them in the end. Also remember that at 28 years old spare parts will be very hard to come by and anything needed for the camper side of things will probably be even harder to obtain. If you are reasonably good at diy and mechanics then this is probably a good buy but if you are not then buying an older camper and having to pay someone to repair things can get very expensive. I daren't even think about what I would have spent on our hymer if I had had to pay for the work done to it in the last year!

Hope this helps

Radar


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I had 2 commercial L300 vans with the 1600 petrol engines, 1979 and 1989 models. Both did about 130,000 but all the doors were falling apart well before that (at about 10-12 years). The engines were quite reliable and both returned about 28-30mpg.

I think the '83 model you are interested in will be the older type with the squarer flatter nose. If there isn't too much rust showing then it must have been kept under cover or has been re-done recently.

There is very little crash protection by todays standards.

Kev


----------

